# Atlas Power Tiller



## Toogzweire (Mar 5, 2021)

Howdie,

Tomorrow I will pick-up a Atlas Power Tiller with B&S 5 HP engine, don't knw the year, nor the condition.
I guess it is a clone of the better-known tillers MacLeiods, Sears, MTD.
Would any of you folks know some background of these Atlas Tillers?
I will try to include some early pics (if I succeed to include them).










T


















T


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Toogzweire, welcome to the tractor forum,

Many years ago, I had a Sears front tine tiller like this one. The thing I remember most about it was that it gave me a "workout" when tilling. You shall see. I finally sold it at a garage sale, and bought a Troy Bilt rear tine tiller. Take shallow "bites" with it and progressively go deeper. Same applies with a rear tine tiller.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a similar one that my brother in law gave me. I got it running and restored it, then gave it go. Like sixbales said, it's quite a workout! I know why I got it for free.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Nice looking tiller Bill...


----------



## Toogzweire (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks for the "workout" warning, my wife constantly "tells" me I am overweight.... The tiller will first need some going over (carbs, etc...), but in the meantime I have gathered it's a 1976 B&S in pretty original condition. Like the "Made in USA" tag though ;-)

T


----------



## Toogzweire (Mar 5, 2021)

Here are some more close-ups. Engine 76 02 1907 and the carb seems to have been opened and (badly) reassembled....
Do you need to oil the tillershaft housing?

T


----------



## Archerypro (Apr 12, 2021)

Toogzweire said:


> Howdie,
> 
> Tomorrow I will pick-up a Atlas Power Tiller with B&S 5 HP engine, don't knw the year, nor the condition.
> I guess it is a clone of the better-known tillers MacLeiods, Sears, MTD.
> ...


I jus picked one identical,my engine is a 76 model 5hp so I'm thinking tiller is same year but 100% sure!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I call them 'killer tillers' Any front tine tiller will give you a 'workout' which may be ok if you are a youngster but for me (I'm 71) they don't play well. Only a rear tine for me and preferably one with tines that rotate both ways. Forward for already tilled up ground and backward for initial tilling.


----------



## Toogzweire (Mar 5, 2021)

Archerypro said:


> I jus picked one identical,my engine is a 76 model 5hp so I'm thinking tiller is same year but 100% sure!


Wow Archerypro, what a great condition she is in! Is she a good runner?
Would you perhaps care to measure the width+inner length of the forward v-belt, I am having difficulties setting up without activating the tines.

My local Briggs-dealer said the Atlas "tiller" company was not the same as the Atlas lathes company, is he correct?

T


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Atlas Lathe was in Kalamazoo, Michigan and only made machine tools. I happen to own one of their floor lathes and they only made machine tools, not tillers.


----------



## Toogzweire (Mar 5, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Atlas Lathe was in Kalamazoo, Michigan and only made machine tools. I happen to own one of their floor lathes and they only made machine tools, not tillers.


Thanks! Although I never saw one in real life (only via Tubalcain's videos) I like those Atlas lathes a lot. I have a Myford ML7.

T


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Problem with Atlas lathes is, they don't use prismatic Vee ways so one hast to be careful with positioning the tailstock. I use mine for gunsmithing. I actually have 3 floor lathes, the Atlas, a LeBlond Servo shift and a South Bend.


----------



## annodeyl (7 mo ago)

I have the same tiller but I'm having trouble finding a carburator for it any suggestions


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

annodeyl said:


> I have the same tiller but I'm having trouble finding a carburator for it any suggestions


Briggs # 299437 Pulsa-jet
299437 Pulsa-jet


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

76 02 1907 -- Built February 19, 1976 at Briggs plant #7 (now closed)

Briggs # 299437 Carburetor
299437 Pulsa-jet
Pulsa-jet Cleaning/Rebuild

Your OEM carb has a long brass pickup tube and a short plastic "well tube". You'll notice the "well" in the fuel tank when you take the carb off. That plastic "well tube" has the tendency to develop small hairline cracks in it over time as it hardens with age and vibrates. It's not a problem as long as the fuel tank is almost completely full. Once the fuel level drops below the "well", the diaphragm pump will start to suck air through the cracks, interrupts the fuel flow, and the engine will start to sputter and die. Then you'll wear your arm out trying to get it to start again, mutter some really bad words, and have one hell of a time figuring out the problem unless you know about those potential cracks.

That well tube (Briggs Part# 391813) is usually listed as NOLA (no longer available) and you have to buy a complete replacement carb. It's absolutely critical to your Pulsa-jet carb that the interior of the fuel tank is clean/rust-free, especially the "well". That's the thing with tillers that get used 3 hours a year, they're always sitting around with 1/2 a tank of fuel, and they get full of rust from condensation on the tank walls. It's akin having a float bowl carb that's connected to a "rust/water injector"


----------

